# Favorites Lost



## JoeEngland (Sep 8, 2004)

I recently moved my computer to a new apartment and had Comcast high speed hooked up. Thing is, when I fired up Internet Explorer, ALL of my favorites were gone, reset to a simple list of basic links. This is pretty serious. I had THOUSANDS of favorite web pages, gathered from years of web browsing.
So, my OS is 9.1, my computer's a G4, and I'm wondering if anyone out there might have any idea how to retrieve the files. I'm desperate here.

-Joe England
------------------------
http://www.zebragirl.net


----------

